# Ferret cages



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd really like to see some of your ferret set ups as I want some ideas.

I currently only have the one ferret that I rescued, but I plan on getting him neutered soon and moving him in to a bigger cage with a pal for company.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't own ferrets but could point you in the right direction of some cages

If your ferret lives indoors then a ferret nation or explorer are fab cages. Or a furret tower.

If outside then a shed or cat/dog kennel with outside run is ideal x


----------



## mandix (Oct 19, 2009)

my ferrets that are out side are in hutches with hammocks attached loads o tubes and cat/dog toys. my boy is in ferret tower. again with tubes hammocks loads o toys. blankets litter trays u name it. would show pics but not working


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Make your own. I made one from a large antique wardrobe. The lady from the rescue who came to do the homecheck said it was like a rabbit warren and the ferrets would love it.









First I cut sections out of each door with my jigsaw and stapled twilweld in place. Then I attached battens on either side on the inside and laid a piece of plywood on to make a shelf. Easch shelf has a hole cut in one end to allow tubes to be attached so the ferrets can go up and down. Top right is the part which used to be to store gloves, socks and ties etc and which Sam and Alex now sleep in. The wardrobe had no hanging rail, only hooks and I used to have a hammock attached to them. It's easy to clean out, provides lots of space and ventilation. They are only in it from about 4 pm until the next morning when they get let out to cause havoc and mayhem. I spent hours playing with them today. They like to get tossed onto my bed and then the bedspread lifted up so they get bounced about. They dook and giggle like nutcases.When they come downstairs, they like me to scoot them across the tiled floor on their backs. They come leaping and jumping back for another go.
Here are Sam and Alex. In their cage they have old carrier bags with handles cut through (strangulation risk), and an old cat food bag which they love to hide in and play with.


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the responses so far  Pictures were what I was mainly after though.


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

this is my outdoor ferret cage,










It has more toys in it now and when they go back into it in the summer it will have hammocks and tubes on the side walls and across the middle, not just on the floor.

I will try and get some pics of there indoor cage and holiday cage if i get a chance.

hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

heres my court, it houses 15 usually, is currently empty because of the weather everyone is in the shed..



















this is the same as 'snoopyfrench's accomodation, it currently houses 4 boys, and has much more in it too now..











i should have mroe picks somewhere, ill have to have a look.


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Bobbie said:


> heres my court, it houses 15 usually, is currently empty because of the weather everyone is in the shed..
> 
> image
> .


your court looks fab!! i would love to have a space like that for my two - but they would get a little lost in there! (good excuse for more ferrets!)


----------



## morwenna (Dec 24, 2006)

This is our outside set up, we have six ferrets in there at the moment....










Heres a veiw inside the play area.....


















And this is their sleeping area,( the whole thing has a black tube running through, to give them access to either side )....


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow the pictures of people's outdoor set ups are awesome! Thanks for posting them.

I've found a fair few 8ft-9ft rabbit hutches and chicken coops on ebay and I plan on buying one of those in the near future.


----------

